# Que répondre à ça ?!



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, l’autre jour une connaissance, un retraité qui buvait un café chez nous accompagné de son compagnon s’est permis de me dire que faire la nounou c’était tranquille, pas vraiment un travail, que c’était cool et pratique d’être chez soi à ne pas faire grand chose ! Je l’ai envoyé bouler et j’ai été obligée de me justifier ! Ensuite je me suis éclipsée tellement j’étais dégoûtée ! Sa seule défense a été de me répondre qu’il plaisantait mais ce n’était pas le cas ! Y’a des limites à la franchise mais c’est une spécialité du monsieur, il n’a pas de filtre et d’ailleurs il met son compagnon dans l’embarras. Je précise qu’il n’a pas d’enfant


----------



## Nounousand02 (7 Octobre 2022)

quel C.....d!!!!


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je lui aurai répondu que si c'était si pépère comme travail il aurait du le faire

Facile de juger et d'ouvrir son claque merde surtout qu'en on pas d'enfant 

Je lui aurai dit que son humour à 2 balles qu'il se le garde pour lui 

Les cons dehors 
Allez du balai😡😡😡😡


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors je dirais tellement banale 😤
Mon voisin me fait la même réflexion régulièrement et il rajoute " non mais je rigole" ce qui me fait bien marrer vu que sa femme travaille en crèche avec des vacances a rallonge 4 semaines en été et une a chaque vacances scolaires
Et hier grève pour elle 
Bon je l'ai juste vue partir traîné avec une copine a 9h du mat 😱 
Utile comme grève 
C'est quand la dernière fois qu'une AM a fait grève 😵
Mais c'est le genre de réflexion qui me m'étais hors de moi maintenant je réponds viens passer une journée avec moi on verra 😁 ou bien trouve moi un boulot à 50h semaine payé 500€ 
En principe sa coupe court à la conversation 
Mais bon effectivement on est chez nous faut bien un petit avantage quand même


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Malheureusement des cons comme lui il y en plein !


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je ne réponds même plus à ce genre d’individu ! Et je peux vous dire qu’il y en a dans ma belle-famille… du coup, je ne leur parle plus 😆 j’ai décidé à 40 ans d’arrêter de parler aux c*** et ça fait un bien fou !
Quand on me demande le week-end « tu as combien d’enfants en ce moment ? » je réponds « ben j’ai 3 filles » (les miennes) 😂


----------



## Titine15 (7 Octobre 2022)

Ah ben ça je l'entends souvent. A part ma famille qui se rend bien compte qu'on gagne pas notre vie à se la couler douce


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Ladrine justement c’est tellement banal ! Y’a encore beaucoup de progrès à faire en terme de connaissance et de reconnaissance ! J’ai remarqué que quand je sors l’argument du 45/50h hebdo pour 500€ y’a contre-argument: vous ne payez pas d’impôts et vous n’avez pas de carburant à payer ni de frais d’entretien pour la voiture !


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Caro tiens c’est bizarre j’ai l’impression d’avoir un peu la même belle-famille et la sempiternelle question du nombre d’enfants revient à chaque fois 😡


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Marine35, ce n'est pas le pire. 
Quand j'ai décidé de devenir ass mat, mon entourage, mère, sœur, l'a très mal pris. Pour elles je quittais un statut social que l'on pourrait qualifier de bourgeois (études supérieures, mes parents aussi ...) par exemple. Et une très bonne situation professionnelle. Bref, ça tiquait dur ! Un jour ma sœur me dit "je me sens pas trop bien. J'ai rencontré x (une connaissance commune) il m'a demandé de tes nouvelles. Il m'a demandé si tu travaillais toujours avec xx. Je n'ai pas osé lui dire que tu étais assistante maternelle." Elle avait quand même un petit poids sur la conscience. Ma mère n'a jamais accepté. Elle est décédée depuis mais nous ne parlions pour ainsi dire jamais de mon travail. 
Mais c'est mon choix, je l'assume depuis 25 ans ! 
Alors une image négative de ma profession venant d'un quidam dont je me fiche bien je me marre !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pas de frais d'essence pardon 😤
Je suis en campagne la moindre sortie je suis obligé de prendre ma voiture
J'ai pas de ram mais une association d AM 20 km pour y aller
A pied sa risque d'être compliqué
Pas de frais pour la voiture 😤
Mais bien sûr je roule en 5008 7 places pour le plaisir
Ya que moi et mon mari
La voiture n'es pas un petit budget
Alors oui je suis pas obligée
Je pourrais rester stotcher chez moi H24


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Il y a quelques années, un jour où mon Mari ne travaillait pas, un Ami passe à la maison chercher mon Mari car ils partaient ensemble. Il n'est pas resté plus de 10 minutes mais m'a regardé médusé m'occuper des Loulous. Depuis il répète à qui veut l'entendre que si avant d'assister à ce spectacle il pouvait, taquin qu'il est, prononcer ce genre de phrase idiote qu'être Nounou c'est un travail tranquillou à ne rien faire à la maison, depuis même très taquin, il n'ose même plus aller sur ce terrain là tant il a été estomaqué de me voir faire.

J'adore mon métier, je ne me sens pas du tout obligée de me justifier quand quelqu'un (pour plaisanter ou pas) fait ce genre de commentaire. En général je me contente d'un gentil sourire et lui propose de prendre ma place alors.

Non ce qui m'agace le plus c'est plutôt les "tu fais ça tant que tes enfants sont petits et après tu reprendra ton vrai métier". Mes enfants ont plus de 20 ans et AM EST MON VRAI MÉTIER!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Michel AUDIARD disait : " J'parle pas au cons. Ça les instruits. " 
Tout est dit !


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Ladrine sans compter l’assurance plus chère ! Et puis ce genre de réflexion de la part de personne qui n’ont que 2km pour aller au travail avec leur voiture mais qui font 1h de route le vendredi soir pour rejoindre la résidence secondaire, ça me fait halluciner


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Griselda rétorquer « on échange » justement renforce leur idée car direct ils répondent « oh oui avec plaisir, ça va être cool »


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Octobre 2022)

A un papa qui, lors d'un entretien qui me disait "ah mais quand vous en avez 4 ça paie bien !", j'ai conseillé de quitter son travail et de garder 4 enfants, qu'on en reparlerait... (il prenait une semaine de congés à chaque vacances scolaires mais les 2 grands enfants iraient au centre aéré et le petit chez la nounou... Mr avait besoin de décompresser, il bosse, lui !!!)
Je n'ai pas donné suite à l'entretien...


----------



## papillon (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

ah la la les préjugés sur notre métier  
moi j'ai remarqué lors de repas de famille par ex,  depuis que je suis assmat qu'on ne me posait plus de questions sur mon travail.. alors qu'avant, j'avais un autre métier certainement plus valorisant à leurs yeux
l'on va s'intéresser au boulot de mon mari mais moi, plus rien ! ça me fait rire


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Tu ne réponds pas et je peux te dire que ce sont principalement les hommes vieillissants qui pensent que notre métier c'est simplement être tranquille chez soi ! Ce sont les mêmes qui pensent qu'on GARDE des enfants en s'occupant de notre maison.
Et c'est bien vrai que ce n'est pas sur notre métier que démarre des grandes discussions de groupe d'amis ou de famille. 
Les parents employeurs sont ceux qui se rendent compte de l'importance et l'ampleur de notre travail


----------



## Nounousand02 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi j'entends souvent comment tu fais pour garder des Gosses !!! Moi je n' est pas de patiente blablabla ...etc


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors pareil, une fois c’étaient mes voisines. L’une d’elles disait qu’elle ne supportait pas d’être en congé maternité (elle a eu 3 enfants), elle avait hâte de retourner travailler et ne plus être h24 à la maison avec ses enfants. Elle disait ça devant une voisine qui ne pouvait pas faire d’enfant (pas du tout délicate). Eh bien figurez-vous qu’elle est devenue AM !! Alors qu’elle me prenait pour une extra-terrestre.
Et pour la voisine infertile je dis bien qu’elle ne peut pas « faire » d’enfant car elle peut en avoir. La preuve elle a réussi à adopter, après un parcours du combattant…


----------



## bidulle (7 Octobre 2022)

moi on m'a dit " ça t'occupe " ah oui vous n'imaginez pas à quel point


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'ai eu mon fils ya 29 ans 😱
Mon dieu
J'avais qu'une hâte aussi de retourner travailler
J'en avais marre de voir personnes
Si on m'avait dit à cette époque que quelques années plus tard je choisirai d'être AM 
Jamais je l'aurais crû
On change la preuve 😜


----------



## Capri95 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Les préjugés sont tenaces ! 😅
Même sans le vouloir certaines personnes sortent des âneries c'est consternant..
"Les cons ça osent tout, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît."
Je sors souvent l'argument du " tu bosses 45h00 à 50h00 pour 600-700€ toi ? "
Ça calme direct !  😂😇
C'est bien connu nous les assmats
-Nous travaillons pour avoir de l'argent de poche.
-Nous passons nos journées les pieds en éventail.


----------



## LadyA. (7 Octobre 2022)

Je me prends pas la tête,  je dis " oui oui, c'est super tranquille , et cerise sur le gâteau,  extrêmement bien payé,  vous devriez essayer" 😁


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

À part la question « combien d’enfants tu as ? «  y’a aussi « tu commences à quelle heure ? » et la réponse « ah ça va » ben quoi il faudrait commencer à 6h ?! Je précise que je travaille plus de 50h par semaine mais ça ne choque pas, c’est normal


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Bonjour 👋
> Les préjugés sont tenaces ! 😅
> Même sans le vouloir certaines personnes sortent des âneries c'est consternant..
> "Les cons ça osent tout, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît."
> ...


C’est exactement ça !


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi je n'ai pas ce problème de respect de mon travail dans ma famille 
Car nous sommes au nombre de 5 assmat
Mes 2 cousines germaine 
La femme de mon petit cousin
Ma belle soeur
Et ma tante 
Une autre de mes belles sœurs est atsem

C'est une vocation dans la famille 👪 
Les repas de famille ça parle caca 💩 🤮 vomi biberon et j'en passe 

On se défoule sans avoir de remarques ni préjugés car on connaît bien toutes le problème 

Et les membres de la famille sont bien conscient du travail que cela implique


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors dans un temps révolu où il m'arrivait de faire une course ou deux pour un oubli et en toute transparence avec les parents . Je vais donc au U a côté avec ma poussette et je rencontre une collègue avec sa poussette on se dit bonjour on échange deux mots et la gérant qui mettait des articles en rayon en plein milieu de la matinée nous dit .poussez vous je travaille MOI . Grgrrgrrr


----------



## Petuche (7 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien la preuve que notre profession n'est reconnu par personne ! Qu'ils viennent passer une journée dans notre quotidien... personne ne voit le travail qui nous battons ainsi que la responsabilité que nous avons.  
Aujourd'hui mon mari ne travaille pas et tout à l'heure il m'a dit '' jamais je ne pourrais faire ton métier,'' et pourtant mes loulous étaient sages... 
Les gens nous prennent pour des feniasses qui restent chez elles, donc on ne fait rien...


----------



## Petuche (7 Octobre 2022)

Je me souviens il,y a quelques années j'ai reçu des PE pour un éventuel contrat. Et on est venu à parler ''vacances'', et quand je leur ai dit que j'avais droit à 5 semaines, le papa très étonné m'a répondu '' Ha 5 semaines mais pourtant vous êtes chez vous''. 
Ben oui mais je travaille. Quand ils sont partis il m'a dit que je leur convenais et j'ai repondu '' oui mais pas moi pas avec des gens qui pensent que je ne fais rien de,mes journees''!


----------



## violetta (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir.
Je suis assez d'accord mais le problème aussi est que certaines assmats se permettent encore des libertés qui, je pense, nous aide pas à être mieux considérée. 
Allez faire ses courses par exemple  (je ne parle pas d'acheter son pain le matin), d'aller visiter de la famille ou de recevoir du monde pendant l'accueil et pire, et je peux vous assurer que ça existe, des assmats qui se font coiffer à domicile.
Faut quand même oser.
Ces comportements nous font du tord.


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Moi j’ai une copine qui m’avait demandé si je prenais des congés l’été, ben oui 3 semaines, et là elle me demande « comment ils font les parents ? » Ben ils se débrouillent ! Et tu sais quoi ? j’ai aussi le droit d’être malade 😆


----------



## Caro35 (7 Octobre 2022)

@violetta tout à fait d’accord 
Moi on m’interdit d’aller chercher ma fille à l’école à 16h30 « les promenades ne doivent pas être calquées sur les heures de sortie de l’école » et à chaque fois que je vais dans la commune d’à côté le mercredi (jour où je ne travaille pas) je vois toujours la même AM avec sa poussette double à la pharmacie ou pire à la caisse du supermarché et peu importe l’heure !


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

On en connaît toutes ! 😮‍💨


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’ai eu un papa qui m’a dit ce genre de propos et je lui avais dit de faire mon métier…

Par contre, j’ai quand même bcp de parents qui me disent « chapeau de s’occuper de 4 petits et qui en + ne pleurent jamais quand on arrive et qui sont mignons »

Hier j’ai raccompagné une maman jusqu’au portillon, étions dans le jardin car elle ne sait pas tenir sa fille 2 ans 1/2 qui ouvre le portillon (normal elle est grande donc à sa hauteur la poignée) et hop elle court … voiture ou pas … la mère laisse faire !

Donc je lui dis NON tu n’ouvres pas le portillon, c’est MOI ou TA MAMAN et tu lui tiens LA MAIN car il peut y avoir une voiture qui arrive surtout à cette heure là, mes voisins reviennent du travail

Affolant comment les parents qui laissent les enfants faire n’importe quoi

L’autre fois, la gamine court sur le trottoir direction l’intersection de l’autre route passante et la mère court après … allez hop je rentre c’est SON problème 😡


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Chez nous aussi les parents laissent leurs petits partir en courant en ressortant de chez nounou et il n'était pas rare que le parent finisse par courir après l'enfant qui braillait en se faisant rattraper. Alors déjà pour que l'enfant ne soit pas dans la rue et le parent a l'intérieur chez nous interdiction formelle que l'enfant ouvre la porte d'entrée. Ça a créé des conflits entre enfants et nounou avec la surprise des parents devant ma fermeté sur le sujet.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat je rebondis justement … la maman en question m’a posé la question « pourquoi elle ne pouvait pas ouvrir le portillon ? » !!! 👎🏼😡

AFFOLANT… le pire obligée de lui répondre « ah bon »

Oh la la … de pire en pire … franchement ça me dépasse vraiment

Quand je dis ça à mon mari il me dit « elle est cxxxe ou quoi ! «


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Violetta j'ai une coiffeuse à domicile et depuis que j'ai mon mercredi elle vient ce jour-là mais elle venait n'importe quel jour (le samedi pas toujours possible entre le ménage les courses ...) quand les petits étaient à la sieste et en 20mn c'était torché !!! il ne faut rien exagérer non plus ... mon frère qui à 75 ans passe certains matins m'apporter des légumes ou des oeufs (hein Chantou !) il ne reste qu'une dizaine de minutes les petits sont contents de le voir ils l'appellent tonton X ... je ne me verrais pas lui dire de ne pas venir il ne comprendrait d'ailleurs pas et ma famille avant tout depuis quelques années car mon second fils est toujours passé après les accueillis et je n'aurais pas dû ... il m'arrive d'aller chez lui aussi les enfants vont voir les poules mangent des fraises voient les poissons etc ... et je vais parfois voir une amie collègue mais je ne prends jamais ma voiture ! c'est notre travail mais on n'est pas au bagne et oui je suis sans doute une mauvaise nounou à vos yeux ??? et c'est surement par ma faute qu'on n'est pas reconnues ??? bref ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle

J’allais chercher mes œufs à pied chez la dame qui avait des poules avec un grand jardin, lâchait ses poules et qui a arrêté. Elle leur avait donné des prénoms.

C'était Très sympa pour tout le monde, les enfants bien sur et pour moi. Cette dame était une jeune retraitée, et était contente de voir les petits. D’ailleurs ma 1ère puer trouvait ça très bien. Enfin de compte, elle avait des qualités cette puer 😀😅


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle, franchement, il y a des situations qui ne me choquent pas comme votre frère qui passe chez vous même si moi, j'ai fait le choix de ne recevoir personne  pendant l'accueil.
Mais en revanche, lorsque j'ai entendu que certaines se faisaient coiffer  à domicile, bon d'accord pendant la sieste mais quand même....et bien moi ça m'a choqué.
Jamais je n'oserais, imaginez une visite de la puéricultrice à ce moment-là....
Quand je me suis lancée dans cette nouvelle aventure il y a 10 ans, je me suis fixée moi-même  des règles, des exigences sans me demander ce qui était autorisé ou pas, c'était juste une vision que j'avais de ce métier.
Et je ne ressens pas ce besoin de reconnaissance , je sais ce que je vaux et ne melange pas vie privée et vie pro.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Octobre 2022)

Violetta c'est tellement ça ! 👍😍🤩


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Violetta il y a des choses que je ne me serais pas permise à mes débuts car moi aussi j'ai voulu privilégier mon métier comme la PMI nous le demande mais voyant toutes les interdictions diverses et variées qui se sont rajoutées au fil des décennies parfois bonnes parfois aberrantes et le fait d'avoir mis mon fils "de côté" pour mon travail ! dorénavant je pense autrement ... on est déjà assez seules chez nous alors si il ne faut voir personne empêcher les gens de venir faire un petit coucou de temps à autre je dis NON ! pour moi c'était un accueil familial les petits le temps de leur accueil faisaient partie de ma "famille" je le voyais comme cela mais tout cela tend à disparaitre alors que ce métier est loin de valoriser sur certains points ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Au fait Patrico a vu ta photo et m’a dit « Angèle est pas mal » 😅😂🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Merci Patrico 🤗😚😂😉!


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Heu oui Angèle,  certaines peuvent souffrir de solitude, ça je l'entends et les restrictions de la PMI peuvent  renforcer cette solitude mais de là à faire venir sa coiffeuse, y'a quand même un monde...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

J'accepte bien le kiné si un petit en a besoin ??? bref j'ai mes mercredis dorénavant pour mes RV ! mais la podologue ne peut pas toujours venir ce jour-là elle groupe ses patients dans le village alors oui elle peut venir en semaine mais de préférence qd les petits sont couchés ...


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Octobre 2022)

Quand ma fille était à l’ecole primaire je l’ai toujours accompagné. Pour ses activités sportives idem
Mes P-E étaient prévenus, toutes les autorisations signées et j’utilisais ma voiture. 
Et ça n’a jamais posé problème.


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

C'est dingue comme vous mélangez tout.
Il y a quand même une grosse différence entre faire venir un kiné pour un petit accueilli ou emmener ses enfants en activité, ou aller chez une collègue où je ne sais quoi encore, et faire venir sa podologue ou sa coiffeuse a domicile pendant l'accueil enfin, ça n'a rien a voir !


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Violetta vous jouez sur les mots je préfère encore que ma podologue passe à la maison (15 mn) que de trimballer des accueillis dans ma voiture qui n'ont parfois rien à y faire !!! à bon entendeur ...


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je pense juste que ce type de rendez vous doit se tenir en dehors des heures d'accueil, donc ni chez nous en présence des enfants confiés, ni sur le temps de travail de l'ass mat en y emmenant les enfants.


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu le droit à une réflexion de mon père, quand j'ai décidé de devenir assmat: " avoir fait toutes ces études, lâcher un métier comme le tien pour ça !! "
14 ans après, je regrette, effectivement, car AM, ce n'est pas vraiment enrichissant, intellectuellement et socialement parlant.  Je m'ennuie  beaucoup, même si je n'arrête pas avec les petits. Et les restrictions de la PMI me pèsent de plus en plus. Je vais avoir mon renouvellement ( le dernier), c'est une nouvelle puer. J'appréhende qu'elle me sorte de nouveaux trucs. Je viens d'avoir 58 ans, j'ai envie de retrouver ma maison, ma liberté.
Je n'ai jamais appliqué les règles de la PMI à la lettre. Je ne fais pas les courses avec les enfants car j'estime que ce n'est pas leur place, que le respect de leur sommeil est le plus important. Mais si ma soeur, mes filles ou une amie, qui vivent loin de chez moi, veulent venir passer plusieurs jours, c'est oui et mille fois oui.
Quand il fallait aller chercher mes enfants à l'école ou au collège, j'y allais, pareil pour leurs activités. Je m'arrangeais pour que ça ne soit pas aux heures de sieste ou de repas.
Et s'il y a des travaux à faire, un truc à réparer et que les ouvriers ou artisans ne peuvent venir que sur des jours où je travaille, et bien ils viennent. Pas de coiffeur pour moi où autre par contre, mais infirmières ou kiné pour les membres de ma famille si besoin.
Je reste dans l'optique que oui, on travaille, on ne fait donc pas ce qu'on veut comme on veut, mais qu'on est aussi chez soi, qu'à la base, on parle d'accueil FAMILIAL, donc, de fait, un compromis entre métier et vie de famille.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Zelande le coiffeur tous les 2 mois et le podologue 1 fois par an donc pas la peine de faire un caca nerveux pour si peu !!! j'aurais préféré mille fois que la nounou de mon fils reçoive son podologue que de la savoir sur la route tous les jours chacune ses priorités !!!


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

Je n'ai pas l'impression de faire un caca nerveux ?????
Chacun fait comme il veut et je dirais que ce qu'on s'autorise ou pas, c'est une histoire entre soi et soi, et les pe !!
Si tout roule, que les enfants sont surveillés, qu'il n'y a pas d'accident, que les loulous sont bien et contents d'aller chez nounou, pour moi, c'est parfait.
L'assmat de mes filles se permettaient des choses qui feraient bondir les puers et certaines assmat aujourd'hui. Pourtant, j'avais une totale confiance et je n'ai jamais retrouvé quelqu'un d'aussi bien quand j'ai déménagé. Nous sommes restées en contact pendant 20 ans, elle, mes filles et moi. Nous avons été invitées à ses anniversaires, nous connaissons sa famille, sa petite fille et ma fille ainée se parlent de temps en temps, nous sommes allées lui dire adieu sur son lit d'hôpital.
Mes filles ont vécu des trucs très sympa avec elle et son mari " tonton Gérard". Elles ont appris plein de choses et quand je vois le lien qu'elles avaient, elle pouvait bien les emmener à carrefour, les faire garder par tonton ou sa belle fille le temps d'aller chercher un autre à l'école, cela m'était complètement égal, je partais bosser sereine à 3000%


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Zelande je vous rejoins pour TOUT sauf pour le coiffeur !!! 😉et la nounou de mon fils çà remonte à 35 ans se permettait également des choses que plus personne n'accepterait mais mon fils était HEUREUX d'y aller et c'était bien le principal ... et le fait que tonton garde un enfant 15 minutes parce qu'un PE est arrivé en retard je l'ai fait personnellement mais les PE étaient d'accord pas le choix de faire autrement de toute façon !!! et j'ai aussi été voir la nounou de mon fils sur son lit d'hôpital et rentrée plus tôt de vacances pour pouvoir l'embrasser une dernière fois elle m'a été d'une grande aide au décès de ma maman et elle l'a un petit peu remplacée (une maman ne se remplace pas !) voilà !!! et oui chacune fait comme elle le veut qui a tord qui a raison en tout cas certaines choses de la PMI me paraissent parfois aberrantes !!! il faut en prendre et en laisser ...


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

C'est justement en grande partie pour cela que j'ai embrassé cette profession : avoir retrouvé mon fils laissé aux "bon soins" du mari de mon ass mat. Ben oui quoi ! Quand je suis arrivée, madame, terminait un soin esthétique à domicile ! Un peu gênée quand même mais pas plus que ça ! Licenciement pour faute dans la foulée. Je n'ai pas salarié son mari pour s'occuper de mon enfant et je la rémunére pour qu'elle prenne soin de  mon enfant pas pour qu'elle se fasse épiler la moustache ou les aisselles ! Si on veut que notre profession  - qui ne se résume pas d'ailleurs à "surveiller" les enfants soit reconnue comme telle encore faut il agir en professionnel(le)s.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie pas étonnant après les réflexions du style c’est cool, tranquille à la maison, pas fatiguée et j’en passe !


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi c’est 45 minutes sur mes petits petons chez la podologue et j’apprends plein de trucs sur Pierre … Paul … Jacques 😅

Oh j’ai failli vomir … un petit … pas de bruit … qui mange sa morve … oh la la … 🤮 en général pas de bruit = mauvais signe


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

On se dit : "ok, là j'ai vu cela. Mais qu'est-ce qui peut se passer encore que je n'ai pas vu ?" Le thé avec les copines, les aller retour à l'école sans mon enfant ...  Le cercle de confiance est brisé.


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

Mon assmat ne faisait pas garder mes enfants par son mari pour se faire épiler la moustache, mais , par exemple, car elle devait aller chercher un périsco et qu'il pleuvait à torrents. Et moi, oui, je préférais que ma fille reste avec tonton qui lui "apprenait" à jouer de la guitare plutôt que d'être dehors sous la pluie.
Ca me fait bien rire ce côté professionnel qui sort de la bouche de beaucoup , qui dégouline je dirais. Notre boulot, c'est de s'occuper des enfants , dans un cadre familial, chez nous, en présence de notre famille, avec ce que cela implique d'avantages et d'inconvénients. Les PMI veulent qu'on ressemblent de plus en plus au fonctionnement des crèches, mais les parents qui ne veulent pas mettre leurs enfants en crèche, c'est justement parce que ce côté familial les attire. Du moins, c'est la grande majorité du discours que j'entends ici. 
Après, on est d'accord, il ne faut pas non plus faire tout et n'importe quoi.
Et en tant que maman, j'aurais préféré que mes enfants soient sous l'oeil du mari de mon assmat, plutôt que d'avoir à faire à une nana qui me jette des propos de pro, qui me saoule  avec des méthodes ceci ou cela à tout bout de champ et où il y aurait un manque de chaleur, de vie, de présence familiale. Pour autant, je n'ai jamais considéré ma nounou comme une copine ou une mamie, il y a toujours eu beaucoup de respect d'un côté comme de l'autre.
Chacun son point de vue. Le côté accueil familial se perd et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Juju90 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie "épiler la moustache, ou les aisselles", c'est un peu réducteur, non ? L'image de la "vieille nounou, qui a de la moustache".
De plus, agir en professionnelle pour être reconnue en tant que telle,.Mdr, ça fait bien longtemps qu'on fait des formations, que l'on obtient l'agrément de plus en plus difficilement et que peu reconnaissent les AM comme des professionnelles. Il n'y a qu'à lire les forums de parents,  laisser traîner ses oreilles au boulot ou au supermarché, même en famille ou entre amis pour s'en rendre compte.
MAIS c'est beau de rêver, moi je ne crois plus au père noël, c'est pour cette raison que je tire ma révérence, avec bonheur et sans regrets. Mais en continuant de vous soutenir


----------



## Dodo95 (10 Octobre 2022)

@zelande Cela se faisait beaucoup il y a quelques années, mais aujourd’hui ce serait impossible.
Je me souviens mon 1er contrat, la maman me disait « vous pouvez laisser les enfanés avec votre mari si ça vous arrange » Comment vous dire c´est pas posspible, mon mari n’a pas d´agrément 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Et bien c'est du vécu me concernant ! Elle en était bien à la moustache !  Accueil familial : ces deux mots fourre tout qui excusent et permettent tout ... 
Quels affreux parents ont ils pu me confier jusqu'à 4 de leurs enfants sur une fratrie de 5 et m'entendre les saouler avec des postures de pro coincée pendant toutes ces années ?! J'ai du temps pour moi, je le prends en choisissant des contrats en année incomplète. J'ai toujours eu mes mercredis et au moins une semaine sur deux non travaillées sur les vacances scolaires.  Parfois pour ce faire j'ai un petit creux entre deux contrats. C'est aussi pour cela que ne fais pas accueil périscolaire et que mes enfants ont mangé à la cantine et son resté à l'étude le soir jusqu'à se qu'ils aient l'âge de tenter seuls car j'étais au travail. J'assume c'est mon choix . J'ai ma vie pro et ma vie personnelle. Et j'apprécie cet équilibre. Pour moi accueil familial veut dire accueil dans un contexte familial ou l'enfant peut croiser mon mari, mes enfants, mon chien entre les murs de notre domicile, mais ils n'ont pas à croiser, ma coiffeuse, ma podologue, mon plâtrier ni toute la lignée de mes cousins. 
Nous échangeons sur le forum. On ne peut pas toujours être d'accord.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Zelande tout à fait d'accord avec vous j'aurais pu écrire votre post ... Catie encore une fois ce que vous faites c'est justement parce que financièrement vous pouvez vous le permettre !!! je pense qu'on voudrait toutes avoir votre vie d'ass mat des mercredis des vacances scolaires etc ... mais certaines sont veuves ou divorcées ou seules pour X raison et ne peuvent agir ainsi !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Et oui j'ai la chance d'avoir mon mari. Et je peux me le permettre parceque moins d'heures = heures plus chères et que pôle emploi vient parfois compléter. Je prends également le minimum légal en indemnités d'entretien car je préfère avoir un taux horaire plus élevé en contrepartie.  Mais je ne vois pas ce que celà à a voir avec la notion d'accueil familial.


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

Il y a tout de même une sacrée différence entre l'assmat, qui, parce qu'elle fait un accueil familial, peut , occasionnellement, se permettre une visite de sa famille, un aller et retour pour quelque chose d'important, un réparateur ou artisan qui va venir, et celle qui fait sa vie sans prendre en compte le rythme des enfants, et ce quotidiennement.
Je trouve triste que sous prétexte de professionnalisation ( utopique en plus car rester chez soi à s'occuper d'enfants ne sera jamais considéré comme un métier important, même si cela l'est dans les faits), on s'oblige à mettre de côté nos propres enfants, notre vie de famille. On ne peut pas comparer ce métier à d'autres à l'extérieur. Nous n'avons pas de RTT, pas de pause déjeuner ou on peut aller chez le coiffeur ou en courses, nous n'avons pas le même taux horaire.
En fait, maintenant, on travaille chez soi avec tous les inconvénients que cela implique, et on nous fait croire, que pour être pro, il faut renoncer aux quelques avantages que cela pourrait avoir !!!
Mes enfants ont mangé à la cantine parce qu'avec mon ancien métier, je n'avais pas le choix; donc j'ai continué, pour le confort de tous, mais je ne les ai jamais laissé à l'étude le soir, pas plus que je ne les ai empêché de choisir leurs activités extra sco. Mais quelle injustice pour eux !!!!
Ce métier, c'est avant tout du bon sens, le sens des responsabilités, de la mesure et la possibilité de jongler entre le bien être de tous


----------



## violetta (10 Octobre 2022)

....imaginons un seul instant la tête de la puéricultrice qui rend une visite à  une assmat qui est en train de se faire coiffer ou de se faire masser les pieds?????
Comment justifier cette situation?
Non vraiment, nous ne faisons pas toutes le même travail.


----------



## emmanou21 (10 Octobre 2022)

Mieux, moi j'ai eu un employeur qui m'a dit que je n'avais pas besoin de vacances, comme je ne travaillais pas et que je restais chez moi !!!😡


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ben oui @emmanou21 tu abuses quand même ? Des vacances, pourquoi pas des congés payés aussi ?


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que ayant toujours eu au moins un mercredi sur 2 et au minimum la moitié des vacances scolaires disponibles pour moi, mes enfants ou ma famille, je n'ai mis personne de côté. Bien au contraire. En expliquant à mes enfants et à mon entourage et au delà que je travaille, j'aide à mon sens à mettre dans la tête des gens que j'exerce un vrai métier. Par ailleurs, nous n'avons pas le même taux horaire car nous pouvons cumuler plusieurs accueils et bénéficions d'un système fiscal particulier. Laisser ses enfants à l'étude le soir une injustice ? Vraiment ? Et bien il y a beaucoup de "mauvais" parents sur terre ! Quand aux activités extrascolaires justement, j'avais du temps pour cela les mercredis et les vacances scolaires !


----------



## Titine15 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi je nai mis aucun de mes enfants à la cantine ou à la garderie du soir car tant que le dernier n'était pas au collège je prenais des périscolaires justement pour faire les trajets à l'école. Je n'aurai pas pu le faire car cela m'aurait trop coûté émotionnellement de le faire. J'ai aimé avoir mes enfants le temps de midi tant que je le pouvais. Ca arrive que j'ai du faire appelle à un artisan pendant mes heures d'accueil et encore heureux j'ai envie de dire. Les artisans ne sont pas tjs dispos à partir de 18h le soir ou le samedi. Après pour les gros travaux c'est pendant les vacances. La coiffeuse vient le samedi ou le soir comme ça toute la famille y passe.
Il m'arrive que mes parents passent en coup de vent et je ne me vous pas leur dire non pour 15 ou 20 min et ce très rarement. Il m'arrive d'aller chez une copine assmat 45 min le matin 1 ou 3 fois par mois. Cela fait il de moi une mauvaise assmat je ne pense pas ou en tout cas j'espère.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

Mais quand on peut avoir son mercredi et la moitié des vacances scolaires, effectivement, c'est l'idéal. Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour toutes, loin de là.
Et pour la tête de la puer, bien sur. Perso, je n'ai jamais fait venir un coiffeur ou une esthéticienne chez moi. mais j'ai envie de dire que les puers font la tête que nous acceptons qu'elles fassent. Si toutes les assmats étaient convaincues que le fait d'offrir un accueil familial ( dans une certaine mesure, bien sur), donnaient quelques libertés, nous n'aurions certainement pas ces pressions et exigences toujours plus strictes.
Jusqu'ici, ma puer m'a tenu le discours suivant: On vous a donné votre agrément en toute connaissance de cause, par rapport à l'aménagement de votre maison, vos enfants, vos animaux. Il n'y a jamais eu le moindre accident, la moindre plainte le moindre souci. Même si aujourd'hui on ne vous le donnerai pas au regard de certaines choses ( escaliers sans contre marches principalement), au  nom de quoi je vous le retirerai alors que ça fait 14 ans que ça fonctionne ???
Je trouve cela cohérent. A voir ce que va dire la nouvelle .......
J'explique mon fonctionnement aux parents, je ne cache rien. s'ils sont ok, ils signent, s'ils ne le sont pas, ils ne signent pas. Et tout à fait franchement, je suis loin d'abuser car, moi aussi, je me suis réservé un jour dans la semaine et 10 semaines de congés par an pour être au maximum tranquille. mais cela n'a pas toujours été le cas, et je persiste et signe dans mon idée qu'un accueil familial n'a pas à ressembler à un accueil en crèche et que si les loulous croisent un jour, ma soeur ou le plombier, ils n'en seront pas malheureux ou traumatisés


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Zélande si je ne le fais pas c'est parceque je suis organisée pour ne pas avoir à le faire et non pas pour ne pas traumatiser mes accueillis, et aussi et surtout parceque à mes yeux celà n'a pas a être fait. C'est tout simple.


----------



## zelande (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour résumer, une bonne assmat est une assmat qui rend les enfants qu'elle accueille heureux et les parents sereins. Peu importe si sa tante vient lui rendre visite pour un café de temps à autre où si sa vie privée n'interfère jamais pendant ses heures de travail.
Chacune a l'organisation qui lui convient, qui convient à ses pe, dans la limite du bons sens et de la mesure.
Mais j'avoue que le discours des "pro", qui cloisonnent tout, où rien ne dépasse, ça me fait un peu froid dans le dos en fait


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ouh là là attention pour ma part je dis toujours
IL N'Y A PAS QU'UNE MANIÈRE DE BIEN FAIRE.
Chaque assistante maternelle travaille selon son caractère. Elle fait bien dès l'instant où son principal intérêt est le bien être des accueillis ! Et si la sieste est longue et calme qui vient ou ne vient pas les accueillis s'en fichent dans le monde de leurs rêves.d'ailleurs les puers ont le chic pour venir durant les siestes pour une visite surprise et si elles ont envie de vérifier le coucher elles le font fin de la sieste!
Petite anecdote ; dans mon nouveau travail je suis remplaçante hélas je ne travaille pas tous les jours alors petit bonjour au Rpe dire bonjour j'ai énerve les collègues. J'explique mon changement de métier les raisons. Que notre maison redevienne un lieu privé sans toutes les règles nouvelles et pesantes. Et la les 5 collègues présentent ah non nous on reçoit durant les accueils à l'unisson . Ne pas priver les maris de compagnie faire des activités avec des collègues recevoir de la famille. ....vivre quoi ??! Elles finissent le travail parfois a 19h et plus? Et certaines sont des nounous au top très cotées alors qui a tort qui a raison.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

La reconnaissance du métier d'assmat n'est pas pour demain quand déjà il y a une échelle de valeur entre assmat. 
Encore une anecdote depuis 18ans que j'ai pratiqué le métier d'assmat pas une seule fois le relais n'a fêté la journée nationale des assmat et je vous le donne dans le mille cette année c'est prévu et dans quel but .des assmats feront des activités pour faire connaître et valoriser notre métier?? Ah bon et oui le nombre d'assmats diminue dans notre ville , changement de métier , burn out ,chômage ,ras le bol, retraite .
Alors si les assmats peuvent convaincre ,créer des vocations ce serait bien surtout quand les crèches sont combles! Pour les nounous les horaires atypiques et petits contrats !


----------

